# seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?



## oddworld (18. Sep. 2012)

hallo leute,

mal wieder eine seerosenfrage ...  da ich noch nicht so firm in teichsachen bin, frage ich vorher am besten nach .
ich habe vor ein paar tagen seerosen vom bekannten bekommen.2 kübel a 60cm.sie sollten weg.also ich hin und die dinger weggeholt..

da ich den teich nächstes jahr eh vergrößern möchte und jetzt eh keine pflanzzeit mehr ist, würde ich sie gerne teilen und die rhizome im keller lagern/überwintern.

1. kann ich die rhizome einfach irgendwo teilen und wurzeln entfernen ? oder "gehen" nur bestimmte stücke, wo auch blätter/triebe zu sehen sind ?

2. können oder müssen die wurzeln ab ?

3.kann ich die rhizome einfach im einen eimer wasser werfen und im keller lagern ? oder müssen sie in substrat gepflanzt aufbewahrt werden ? brauchen sie list beim lagern ?

bei meiner pfützengröße reicht wohl ein stück..die anderen 100 wären dann über  aber einfach in die tonne, wäre ja eine sünde.

könnt ihr mir tips geben ?


olli


----------



## oddworld (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?*

104 klicks....  keine antwort....  :beten

sind die fragen zu blöde ?


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?*

...ich würd Dir ja gerne helfen, kenn mich mit Seerosen aber nicht so gut aus


----------



## StefanBO (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?*

Hallo,


oddworld schrieb:


> sind die fragen zu blöde ?


eigentlich ja, sprich, es gilt in Foren meist die Regel, bitte zunächst die Suchfunktion zu benutzen, aber hier ist so was eigentlich kein Problem 

Siehe z.B. www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17914


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?*

Hallo,

kräftige Triebspitzen bei der 2-4-fachen Länge des Durchmessers abtrennen, Wurzeln auf 10 cm trimmen. Im Keller lagern geht nicht, da zu warm. Klingt zwar komisch, aber man kann sie einfach im Garten verbuddeln und im April wieder ausgraben. Wenigstens 30 cm tief, damit der Frost nicht so rankommt. Reste in der Biotonne entsorgen oder kompostieren.

Den Bekannten würde ich mal fragen, weshalb die wegsollten. Es gibt Seerosen, die wuchern so sehr, dass man sie lieber nicht in seinem kleinen Gartenteich haben möchte.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## oddworld (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?*

, über das teilen selber habe ich schon einiges gefunden bzw. gelesen.wichtige ist die frage der Lagerung.ich kann sie natürlich in die Garage stellen... dort ist es meistens knapp über Null Grad. aber   müssen sie in die erde oder kann ich sie einfach ins Wasser werfen?


----------



## Kuni99 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?*

Hallo,

Garage ist okay, aber dort in feuchtem Sand eingeschlagen lagern, nicht in Wasser legen. Der Grund ist, dass Seerosenrhizome schwimmen und somit immer irgendwo was abtrocknet, was schlecht ist. Ausserdem müsste man das Wasser öfter tauschen, da die Rhizome sonst faulen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## oddworld (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?*

ok, danke.. dann werde ich es so versuchen.wenn es nicht klappt, geht die welt ja auch nicht unter


----------



## Helvola (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: seerosen im keller überwintern u. teilen ?*

Hallo,
Du kannst andere Teile der Seerose vielleicht hier im Forum beim Flohmarkt verkaufen,
Wäre eine Schande, die Teile wegzuwerfen.


----------

